# 2 new to me S & W



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

S&W model 66 2 1/2 inch and a S&W model 19-4 . Paid $400 for the 66 , $20 shipping $25 ffl and $5 call in. The 19-4 was $475 , $20 shipping and $25 ffl. Here is pic of 19-4 , got both on gunbrokers.com...http://fugatefirearms.com/shop/product.php?xProd=521&xSec=28


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I love the looks of nickel-plated K-frames.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a beauty for sure. I got the same model 19-4 only mine is blued. I sure to like to shoot mine and I take it with me almost every trip to the range. Enjoy it you sure got a nice one. Good luck.


----------

